# Slaanesh.....What aspect of the prince of chaos is easiest to model



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

What vice is the easiest to bring across when creating a slaaneshi army? IMHO its sexuality, the others are harder to pull off right. Unless you want to make a model shooting up the drugs aspect is just about out of the running from the get go. Music, hmmm, maybe....but with the drastic change in the look of the noise marines over the last few years and lack of other bits to convert that one is difficult.......any thoughts?


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

I would think tortured victums(that don't look right:read sraped to the tanks and some pinks and purples washed with black washs should leave a dark and awesome army:spiteful:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Try giving them whips, spiky bits, wierd colour patterns (pink+green+yellow, purple, white, green, etc.), outstanding mutations (theres a head in the CSM squad box, half of its head is a big horn)... can't think of anything else thats not 18+. Which is a big problem, since Slaanesh is all about 18+. And thats not just sexual stuff, though mostly it is, but you could always go for the "musical" and the "painter" kind of Slaaneshi menace.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That's my slaanesh. Drink, Music, Sex, and a Drugs. Well, Barry White is a Date Rape drug, so all 4 go together =)


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

well i remember seeing someone converted tentacles onto some rhinos , so if tentacles / tentacle rape / hentai is your thing i suppose thats an aspect


chaoz


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

@Vaz 

With that list of attributes hes bound to be on ED in my opinion, I thought. I just checked the name and hes not. ED, I'm disappoint.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Which is a big problem, since Slaanesh is all about 18+. And thats not just sexual stuff, though mostly it is, but you could always go for the "musical" and the "painter" kind of Slaaneshi menace.


Why is that a problem?
They're your models, put whatever you want on them.
I mean, the old Daemonettes models had both breasts showing.
That's mostly what you're going to show, and any er, crotchy-bits aren't exactly going to be, filled, shall we say.


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

well i started this thread to see what slaaneshi imagry poeple thought is the easiest to portray on in an army. because i've seen other threads where some people have complained about the overt sex in some conversion or the other.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

PowerEncarnate said:


> well i started this thread to see what slaaneshi imagry poeple thought is the easiest to portray on in an army. because i've seen other threads where some people have complained about the overt sex in some conversion or the other.


Oh yes yes "We're conservative!"
I am too, I don't like the idea of Promiscuity.
But that's not relevant, it's what Slaanesh IS.

That's the imagery that should be displayed in Slaaneshi armies, that and other pleasurable things.
A chaos marine being fed grapes by a Daemonette atop a vehicle of war.
Taking drugs and stuff.
Eating too much, may be a slightly Nurglesque image, but it's actually Slaaneshi in nature.
Slaanesh is the EMBODIMENT of the seven deadly sins.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

Winterous said:


> That's mostly what you're going to show, and any er, crotchy-bits aren't exactly going to be, filled, shall we say.


nicely put :laugh:
i say u should go ahead and do lust, it would be fairly easy i imagine (never gone chaos before)
then again u could always have them ... well... er ....
hmm... im think 7 deadly sins??? i havnt a clue :no:
possibly have a mixed army


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Seven deadly sins is fine.
Heck, you could even do Berzerkers and say "LOLOLOL THEY'RE WRATH!".

Have the Aspiring Champions like, overly obese, they've succumbed to Gluttony.
A chaos lord with some daemon bitch hanging off his neck, stroking his long, flowing locks Lustfully.
Slothful Havocs who control their weapons with Telekenesis, and are merely carried around on winds of warp energy.
Raptors looting bodies in a Greedy manner.
Terminators of hideous deformity, who try to cover themselves with their victim's skins, Envious of their comparative beauty.
Proud space marines who defile their enemy's faces and ordainments, and look at themselves in small hand-mirrors as they shoot bolters single-handed.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

This post could possibly be offensive to you. Don't read it if you are gonna come bitch at me about it. Also mods if this post mentions certain technical words that are deemed inappropriate for this board I'm totally willing to delete or edit for you or you could do it yourself. Thanks for your understanding.






I'd say music is easiest. Sex is to problematic I think. You wouldn't wanna be to cartoony about it and honestly how many people would you wanna show an army that depicts a bunch of stuff like bestiality and vore? I don't think it's such a bad thing myself but it's so iffy on whether that would make you look like a creepy or not I wouldn't do it.

You might try brain storming aspects of Slaanesh too. Also music is less a concept of Slaanesh but a vehicle of Slaaneshi devotion. Excess is a big aspect of Slaanesh so anything a CSM might want to do in excess in battle fits great.

Now my brain is hurting so I'm gonna cut through most of what I'd say and just vote for music/sound as a good army theme. It has in ways been done before yes but think how much help that is. You can start with using some sonic weapons then expand by making some non-sonic more sonic-y and then you could modify some sonic weapons to add to the range of styles. Maybe use a flammer as a basis for a sonic blaster and give it a new look. Also how about swapping some sonic weapons into place on a predator? I VDRed specific rules to use sonic weapons on them a while back but you could equally well just use something like a larger scratch built blastmaster on a pred turret and use it as a counts as autocannon.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Music would be the easiest to depict in the models, but I've never been a fan really.
Sexuality is more interesting.

And that doesn't mean have pornography painted on your vehicles, it just mean having some interesting little trinkets.
For example, on the armour of marines, you could have little seductive feminine faces.
It'd be hard to pull off well, but it'd be amazing if you did.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Easiest bit to model? Tits.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

xiawujing said:


> Easiest bit to model? Tits.


Enchanté.
10frenchwords.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

see if you can find the slave models from the azdruvael(sp?) vecht model from Dark Eldar...GREAT fluffy objective markers/daemon prince base modeling etc etc etc..


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

You mean these babies?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I've actually used one of those slaves ( the sister one ) chained to a pole with a skull on it as an objective marker for my Sisters of Battle. 

Slaanesh is the prince of Excess.. Over the top, insane, breaking the limits of anything.
Think of a thing that is enjoyable, and then push it beyond the limits of sanity, and you will find Slaanesh there.

I would think something like TV would be an interesting thing to model, huge television screens depicting the glory of Slaanesh, with hords of slaves chained to watch.
Bulging bloodshot eyes that have seen too much.

Sex is a very familiar one ofcourse, but it can't be the regular missionary kind, only the truly depraved, warped form of sex that can barely be linked to such.
Whips, chains, mutilation of bodyparts, extreme piercings, that should be quite easy to model. ( The 'mistress' model of the Sisters Repentia has a pair of them, with a little work I'm sure she could be an interesting figure in your army )

Wild feasting orgies that would put the romans to shame, scantily clad, garishly painted cultists, celebrating their excess and depravity.

Morbidly obese leaders, being fed their every appetite be it grapes, bloodsport, or pleasure to amounts that the body can't handle.

Whatever you model, IMHO, it must be excessive, and beyond what is considered sane.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

That's much better than what I said.
Which was, in fact, a guess.


----------



## ooglatjama (May 20, 2009)

Put rectangular black pieces of plasticard over their crotches as if they are being censored :laugh:.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

ooglatjama said:


> Put rectangular black pieces of plasticard over their crotches as if they are being censored :laugh:.


Pure genius


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

ooglatjama said:


> Put rectangular black pieces of plasticard over their crotches as if they are being censored :laugh:.


dude thats cool i may have to use that on a daemonette lol


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

PowerEncarnate said:


> dude thats cool i may have to use that on a daemonette lol


Nah man, on Sisters Repentia!
Have a completely naked one with big black pieces of cardboard over their bits!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

You could try to do some of the classic slanesh conversions. You know one female breast encased in armor, and every marine with the supper long flowing top not. These two suggestions are the easiest I can think of, and draw on the who warped sexuality of the noise marines.


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

the slaanesh I want to make will be some time down the road. Its going to be a counts as LatD Sister of Pain force but Im waiting on GW to get off their asses and make some plastic SoBs. I hate working with metal.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

New Orleans Marti Gras always comes to mind when I think of Slaanesh. If you can find pictures of the parades that they have 'down there', then you will have many, many ideas for your army. The floats and dancers attempt to convey *excess* in every form.
JB


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

PowerEncarnate said:


> the slaanesh I want to make will be some time down the road. Its going to be a counts as LatD Sister of Pain force but Im waiting on GW to get off their asses and make some plastic SoBs. I hate working with metal.


Hear hear.. but it's probably not going to happen before they get off their ass and build a new codex for WH. My army consists of metal SoBs, and metal Necromunda conversions...



JB Mallus said:


> New Orleans Marti Gras always comes to mind when I think of Slaanesh. If you can find pictures of the parades that they have 'down there', then you will have many, many ideas for your army. The floats and dancers attempt to convey *excess* in every form.
> JB


:goodpost: Definitely a good option.. Imagine being slaughterd by a mardi gras assault parade... :shok:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> :goodpost: Definitely a good option.. Imagine being slaughterd by a mardi gras assault parade... :shok:


Like in Monty python the meaning of life, being chased by a bunch of topless women k:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess we will have to pile Monty Python on the burning pyre of heretics :so_happy:


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

I know how I'm going to model my Gibbering Hordes. Orgy bases!!!! Maybe with some marines being dragged down and striped of their armor and weapons, falling into the mass of bodies.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

PowerEncarnate said:


> I know how I'm going to model my Gibbering Hordes. Orgy bases!!!! Maybe with some marines being dragged down and striped of their armor and weapons, falling into the mass of bodies.


O_.
What would they play as though?


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

Winterous said:


> O_.
> What would they play as though?


If its a LotD army then "Gibbering Hordes". Its not goinf to be a tourny army but a fun one tween me and my friends. We have a house rule that OOD upgrade dexes are still usable and use the original dex they were built on.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, ok then.
Creepy :S


----------



## ooglatjama (May 20, 2009)

Winterous said:


> O_.
> What would they play as though?


Nurglings!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Aah, ok then.

Imagine the LoD (decay) special character throwing orgy piles around XD


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

It'll be mostly chains, claws and the certain horns on the side 
Have a Daemon Prince with a vhain and dragging 2 of the Dark Eldar slaves with him............He's gonna talk diplomatic reason with them later XD


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

PowerEncarnate said:


> I know how I'm going to model my Gibbering Hordes. Orgy bases!!!! Maybe with some marines being dragged down and striped of their armor and weapons, falling into the mass of bodies.


You could use those 'SM casualties' models as a base for it I guess.. and cover them in cultists or daemonettes. ( I'm planning to use one, add spikes to make him chaosy and have a penitent engine step on him )

As for how to use something like that.. maybe put it on one of the vehicles, and make it a mobile orgy machine. Tieing them down with chains and such.

The Penitent engine model comes with 2 models to be put on the front side, so ask your friendly local WH players who might have one or two of them if they'll give you that bit for more decoration. They're somebody who's crucified, and chained to the front of those things. I'm sure you could work something out to use that in a slaanesh army.

Some inquisitorial retinue models, and sisters repentia are also ideal for conversion into slaaneshi models.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

"Take care,lest your protests grow tiresome. I have asked for so little ! Anyone would think that I had asked you to sacrifice yourselves and all your family ! And yet, in Slaanesh's boundless and pleasing mercy, 'I have asked only for your daughters. Surely you would not deny me my small enjoyments?"
Tyrell, Renegade Lord of Arden IX

I try and make my slaanesh marines stand out. I give them fur collars, cloaks, ornate weapons any extras really I can find that make them look like they have fallen in to the depths of slaanesh.
I also have used servitor heads for a few of my guys and they look pretty good.


Here are some good pictures of Slaanesh marines to give you ideas
http://www.danscottart.com/Images/SlaaneshLord.jpg

http://media.photobucket.com/image/slaanesh artwork/XShrike/1155531436661.jpg


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

That's a wicked quote man!
And yeah, those pictures are great too.

Imagine a space marine with a gag in his mouth XD


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

Beleave me, I've been converting chaos models for a long time(original Realms of Chaos books). I like all the gods but the Prince of Chaos and the Great Changer have always been tied for my favorites. I'm making the "Sisters of Pain" for my fiancee to paint ang game with. But I have so much on my plate right now I'm not sure when I'll be able to do much with it.


----------

